# Cartel/Malavita/390Boss



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They are all pretty similar and will match well with the Proto. Stiffness is probably Cartel>Malavita>390 but all will ride park and all mountain well on the Proto. Which ones are most comfortable or which do you think match (color) the best? Get those.


----------



## farnsworth (Sep 21, 2011)

Does anyone have any feedback on the durability of the Romes? I have a pair of 2 year old cartels with about 60 days on them and they've held up real well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Honestly Burton's binding durability is hard to match. That said, 390's will do just fine under normal riding conditions.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Tough decisions there OP. All three are very good bindings suited to that board, and all looked damned nice too.

I have been pondering these three also, as replacements for my CO2s on my SL, which I am kinda finding are a little to stiff for my liking and for the board. I have been thinking about the cartels and the malavitas more than the romes though, only because I have a boner for Burton. Im just not to sure as to which I would want, I think the Malavitas are a slightly higher tech over the cartels, but its pretty even.

Really, I think either of the three would be fine for you. I would go try them all on with your boot, and go with; what ever is the most comfortable, what ever fits your boot the best, what ever you can get the best discount on, or what ever looks nicest (in that order).


----------



## farnsworth (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the input fellas. Decided on the vitas. My local mountain is opening this week-let it snow:thumbsup:


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

hi

i am in almost the same quest


I am getting malavitas and cartel restricted

I have a Bataleon the jam 161 but i was thinking of a proto

i am 6.2" and 210 pounds... do you think i can get away with the proto CT 158 for all mountain? the 160 has a lot of effective edge....

i wear 10.5 burton ion 

i might get a PROTO 158 for malavitas and a SL 161 for cartel


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

i got an email that someone answered here but i see no answer


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm picking up the Proto CTX 160 and will probably be slapping some Burton Prophecy bindings on it... I like a little bit stiffer binding but the Cartels are just a bit more stiff than I want and the Vitas are too soft... I have a buddy who swears by his Vitas though, says they are the most comfortable bindings he has ever owned --> super kush straps.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I'm picking up the Proto CTX 160 and will probably be slapping some Burton Prophecy bindings on it... I like a little bit stiffer binding but the Cartels are just a bit more stiff than I want and the Vitas are too soft... I have a buddy who swears by his Vitas though, says they are the most comfortable bindings he has ever owned --> super kush straps.


Cartel is softer than the prophecy is it not? I find my CO2s a little to stiff for my SL, but could see the selection you've opted for working.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They would be if the Prophecy's weren't that 2 piece base. It makes them softer laterally. Front/back yeah they're probably stiffer.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I went over this forum too many times trying to find that answer... On Burton's site, the Prophecy is a 6/10 for stiffness/response and the Cartel is a 7/10... But reviews I read stated that the Prophecy seemed a bit more stiff than the Cartel... After talking with a Burton CS rep, I was informed that the prophecy is lighter and has a similar flex pattern to the Cartel, but the Cartel is less tweakable. Here is how: The Prophecy both a dual component baseplate and high back. The baseplate is 30% short glass/nylon on the sides, but only 11% in the center, making for a slightly softer flex. The Cartel is completely 30% in the baseplate. The Cartel also has a single component highback, meaning that it has the same flex pattern no matter how you bend it. The dual component highback in the Prophecy has the same edge to edge flex (nice and stiff for sick carves) but can twist and tweak to a better degree than the Cartel. I've owned Cartels in the past, and just got a pair of Prophecys a few weeks ago... and based on handling the bindings I believe the above explanation makes sense. Now I just have to wait for the live action test...

Word to the CO2s, I've been riding a pair for almost 4 years... This year I felt I needed a bit more flex in my life.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I went over this forum too many times trying to find that answer... On Burton's site, the Prophecy is a 6/10 for stiffness/response and the Cartel is a 7/10... But reviews I read stated that the Prophecy seemed a bit more stiff than the Cartel... After talking with a Burton CS rep, I was informed that the prophecy is lighter and has a similar flex pattern to the Cartel, but the Cartel is less tweakable. Here is how: The Prophecy both a dual component baseplate and high back. The baseplate is 30% short glass/nylon on the sides, but only 11% in the center, making for a slightly softer flex. The Cartel is completely 30% in the baseplate. The Cartel also has a single component highback, meaning that it has the same flex pattern no matter how you bend it. The dual component highback in the Prophecy has the same edge to edge flex (nice and stiff for sick carves) but can twist and tweak to a better degree than the Cartel. I've owned Cartels in the past, and just got a pair of Prophecys a few weeks ago... and based on handling the bindings I believe the above explanation makes sense. Now I just have to wait for the live action test...
> 
> Word to the CO2s, I've been riding a pair for almost 4 years... This year I felt I needed a bit more flex in my life.


This ^ is actually the worst thing i could have read in my 3rd world problems life. I guess I am back to the drawing board on the concept of the Prophecy for my SL then. I was almost settled on a pair of malavitas with the thought of using them in there upper stiffness range (crank forward the forward lean etc). I held a set of Prophecy a while ago and gave the highback a left and right tweak - man was it stiff. I would have put it on similar stiffness to my CO2. I guess I still have some thinking to do...


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

I know a difference between the cartel EST and malavita EST, is that the malavita have what is called The Hinge. Which from what I get is supposed to imitate the feel while skateboarding.
There is a video on there website about it.


----------



## sdbadd (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's a reply I got from Burton comparing the Malavita and the Cartel:

These bindings are both solid, but to break it down further the Restricted Cartels are going to be the better all mountain binding from steeps to park and they are going to be lighter. The Malavita’s are geared to be the top of the line park binding. The Malavita’s are going to be a little bit heavier and rugged because of their intended purpose of Being a park/freestyle oriented binding. If you get the restricted Malavita’s there is the wing feature which allows you to get more support, control, and leverage when spinning, jibbing, or pressing. I feel each binding will handle everything very well, but it is going to come down to what you plan on riding more. If that is park and or taking park style and tricks to the mountain then the Malavita’s are going to be more for you. If you want to ride more all mountain and less park then I would go with the Cartels even though the Cartels will handle park really well.

And here's the reply I got to compare the Prophecy to the Cartel and Malavita:

The Prophecies are going to be right in the middle of those two bindings. It is going to be a slightly less responsive, light weight, all mountain binding. It is a higher end binding the is designed for maximizing comfort and feel no matter what the terrain you plan on riding. It is definitely closer to the Cartel in terms of weight, terrain, and performance. The main difference is the Cartel is going to be more responsive. A good over view would be to list :

All Mountain – Cartel’s (most responsive, lightweight)

Middle Ground – Prophecy(all mountain, playful, comfort, lightweight)

Park- Malavita( park focused, fun all mountain, heavier binding of the bunch)

I was set on the Cartel's but now I may have to take a look at the Prophecy. I find it odd that they don't offer the Prophecy in an EST version though. If it was that good, you would think some of their riders would want it.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

I am in the same quest

But do the prophecy worth the extra $??? maybe not....


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I'm not sure the weight is significant. I checked out the '12 Cartels and my '12 Restricted Malavita don't feel significantly heavier, though the scale obviously says they are. My point is, the Malavitas are relatively light as far as bindings go, especially compared to the V-Rod baseplate (I did Targa last year) so the fact that they are heavier than the Cartel or Prophecy might not be a big deal depending on your preferences.


----------



## sdbadd (Oct 8, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I'm not sure the weight is significant. I checked out the '12 Cartels and my '12 Restricted Malavita don't feel significantly heavier, though the scale obviously says they are. My point is, the Malavitas are relatively light as far as bindings go, especially compared to the V-Rod baseplate (I did Targa last year) so the fact that they are heavier than the Cartel or Prophecy might not be a big deal depending on your preferences.


Very true. All 3 are considered light as far as bindings go.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Just for baseplate flex reference, I believe the CO2s were either 40% or 45% short glass/nylon composite... The Cartels are 30%... Prophecys are dual 30%/11%... and the Vitas are 11%...

Wouldn't rider weight have a large effect on binding flex as well? The average rider being between 160 and 180 lbs (just conjecture) a heavier rider would get more flex out of a given binding than a lighter rider, assuming they are riding the same size binding. I was 240 when I started riding with the CO2s but over the last two years, dropped 60 lbs... this last season at 180 I found the binding to be too stiff.


----------



## sdbadd (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm back to the Cartels. I figure if they are good enough for Shaun White in the park/pipe and Travis Rice all over the map, then they're more than good enough for me. I ride my bindings pretty hard and prefer a stiffer binding, plus the Restricted version with the asym strap is money.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

sdbadd said:


> I'm back to the Cartels. I figure if they are good enough for Shaun White in the park/pipe and Travis Rice all over the map, then they're more than good enough for me. I ride my bindings pretty hard and prefer a stiffer binding, plus the Restricted version with the asym strap is money.


imo when all else fails and you cant decide...... you can never go wrong with cartels.... thats the bottom line i think... but somehow somewhere i hear the malavita calling out to me this year... so i might give them a try even tho i am not too park oriented....


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

sdbadd said:


> I'm back to the Cartels. I figure if they are good enough for Shaun White in the park/pipe and Travis Rice all over the map, then they're more than good enough for me. I ride my bindings pretty hard and prefer a stiffer binding, plus the Restricted version with the asym strap is money.


Yeah, definitely go for the Restricted w/asym strap, that seems to be everyones favorite part of last years Vitas.


----------



## farnsworth (Sep 21, 2011)

Got my first day on the new restricted Vitas with the winged high back. In one word, these things are "comfortable". I've ridden cartels the past couple seasons and I always had some soreness on the outside of my calfs, especially early in the season before I got in good riding shape. It seemed more pronounced on my front leg. Stance width and angles didn't change and I didn't notice that soreness at all today. Response is similar to the cartels. Id say the vitas are more tweakable, which I liked. Not sure if it's the strap or the wing but the malavitas are suuuuper comfortable. It's only one day but, so far, I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am in the exact same quandary. I have last years Cartel Reflex which I definitely liked and will be riding this year. Picking up a Jones Mtn Twin and trying to figure out what to slap on it. Whatever I buy will go along with the Cartels to serve on my Nug, Mtn Twin, and Charlie Slasher. 

Cartel Restricted: Really like the asym strap, for some reason don't want two of the same binding. 
Malavita: Everyone loves these, want to try the heel hammock, asym strap, looks super comfy. I don't do to much park but it seems like a pretty responsive binding. These would work well on the nug as well.
Prophecy: seems like a nice middle ground. wonder about comfort of the supestrap vs. the more cush straps.
Mission Restricted: React ankle strap, reflex, team skyback, murdered out.

Also trying to get some asym straps for my Cartels but rider services was a no go.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

does the Prophecy not have autocant?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

As far as I know anything for 2012 with Re:Flex has autocant.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nivek said:


> As far as I know anything for 2012 with Re:Flex has autocant.



That was my impression but they are listing it as full bed cushioning and I did not see mention of autocant.


----------



## sdbadd (Oct 8, 2011)

tekniq33 said:


> That was my impression but they are listing it as full bed cushioning and I did not see mention of autocant.


From the Burton site:

Featured on the Malavita, Cartel™, Escapade™, Lexa, and NEW Mission Re:Flex™.

You can view the footbeds by changing the view on the Burton site.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

sdbadd said:


> From the Burton site:
> 
> Featured on the Malavita, Cartel™, Escapade™, Lexa, and NEW Mission Re:Flex™.
> 
> You can view the footbeds by changing the view on the Burton site.



Thanks. That is kind of a bummer. I could have sworn they had it last year. Seeing as how Prophecy is more expensive that is surprising.


----------



## sdbadd (Oct 8, 2011)

tekniq33 said:


> I am in the exact same quandary. I have last years Cartel Reflex which I definitely liked and will be riding this year. Picking up a Jones Mtn Twin and trying to figure out what to slap on it. Whatever I buy will go along with the Cartels to serve on my Nug, Mtn Twin, and Charlie Slasher.
> 
> Cartel Restricted: Really like the asym strap, for some reason don't want two of the same binding.
> Malavita: Everyone loves these, want to try the heel hammock, asym strap, looks super comfy. I don't do to much park but it seems like a pretty responsive binding. These would work well on the nug as well.
> ...


Where did you see the Reflex Mission bindings. I can't find them on the Burton site? Or is that a 2011 model?


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

sdbadd said:


> Where did you see the Reflex Mission bindings. I can't find them on the Burton site? Or is that a 2011 model?


he did not say mission reflex in that post... he said mission restricted


----------



## sdbadd (Oct 8, 2011)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> he did not say mission reflex in that post... he said mission restricted


Mission Restricted: React ankle strap, *reflex*, team skyback, murdered out


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

sdbadd said:


> Mission Restricted: React ankle strap, *reflex*, team skyback, murdered out


ok missed that lol... and yes mission are not reflex to my knowledge


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

It is a '12 late release. I saw them along with the XBase EST in Blindside in Layton, UT


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

with burton ION 10.5 and size M bindings would the proto CTX 58 be TOO wide for me? i cant find the 157 CT.. would the wide be too slow edge to edge?

thanks


----------



## sdbadd (Oct 8, 2011)

I exchanged the Cartels for the Vitas and I am glad I did. I thought the heel hammock would be gimmicky, but its not. It's money! Zero heel lift even with the ankle strap left loose. I couldn't ask for better boot/binding integration. The Cartels were really nice, but the Vitas are better in my opinion. A little bit heavier, but they are also more robust. For example, the forward lean dial on the Cartels is skinny and doesn't look very solid, however the dial on the Vitas is thicker and more robust. The straps are pretty much the same except the Vitas has a flex channel down the middle. In terms of overall flex, I'd rate them very close, although the Cartels are a bit stiffer. In my opinion, the Cartels were a little too stiff for the Proto. I find the Proto quite soft and you could really torque the Proto with the Cartels. The Vitas are similar, however the bindings flex a bit more so less response to the board which should pair up better for a softer board. I am not 100% sold on the wings yet, but I'm thinking they should help in the powder to prevent leg fatigue. We'll see on the hill.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

do you think the vitas could be too soft for a SL 161 or a bataleon the jam_

thanks


----------

